# pre-embargo cigars



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

I have seen pre-embargo cigars for sale on a couple of sites.

Do you guys know if these are any good? The ones from Red Envelope are not cheap, but the ones from MD are.

The smaller pic is the box offered on Red Envelope.










Red Envelope

and MD Cigars


----------



## cashcow (Jul 12, 2003)

These cigars are bullshit. They are old cigars with some pre 1962 Cuban tobacco but they are lousy tobacco, taste like shit, were commercially available through Hollco ubntil a few years ago, and are a complete waste not only of money but of the enjoyment of smoking a good cigar instead.
Gordon


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

I will stay far away from these, thanks!


----------



## Hbooker (Jan 1, 2000)

As Ironic as this sounds - maybe it doesn't sound so funny..
But...
A few of the Classic Lars teten cigars are made with this material. The funny part is that Lars doesn't tell anyone... 

As their distributor I certainly wish they did release the info.

hbooker


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

I have never had a "pre-embargo" cigar that was anywhere near being good. u


----------



## JFizzle (Jul 17, 2003)

I think all that pre-embargo stuff is BS. Think about it, we have discussions all the time about maintaining proper humidity and all that, and there has been tobacco that was found sitting for 60 years in some warehouse and its okay?


----------



## MADURO_MAS_DURO (Jan 1, 2000)

What embargo? There's an EMBARGO?


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

LMAO @ Jess!

Ditto what cashcow said.


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

These are not "real" pre-embargo cigars. If they were not rolled and boxed prior to 1963, then they are not pre-embargo. I've had several "real" pre-embargo cigars, some as old as 1926. I've had old Partagas from the late 50's and a few others I can't think of right now. Very expensive and for the most part, very lousy tasting. The flavor is just gone.


----------



## cashcow (Jul 12, 2003)

1961 Hoyo DC Excellent!
1951 Romeo Churchill Excellent!
1940's Bock Panatella Excellent!
1962 Upmann Cristale Excellent!
I have had other also that I thought were awful including the Flor de Farach and there is no way these things are worth the kind of money they bring but some of them are very good.


----------



## hogg (Oct 13, 2003)

cashcow said:


> *1961 Hoyo DC Excellent!
> 1951 Romeo Churchill Excellent!
> 1940's Bock Panatella Excellent!
> 1962 Upmann Cristale Excellent!
> *


Yea but we're talking about cigars we are smoking NOW, not when we were in high school. 

Jus' kidding, I know MoTheMan's jealous!


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

cashcow said:


> *1961 Hoyo DC Excellent!
> 1951 Romeo Churchill Excellent!
> 1940's Bock Panatella Excellent!
> 1962 Upmann Cristale Excellent!
> I have had other also that I thought were awful including the Flor de Farach and there is no way these things are worth the kind of money they bring but some of them are very good. *


 With the exception of the two Partagas claros I had, yuck, the other pre-embargos were all clear havanas and smaller cigars. These sound like they could be better than those.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

cashcow said:


> *1961 Hoyo DC Excellent!
> 1951 Romeo Churchill Excellent!
> 1940's Bock Panatella Excellent!
> 1962 Upmann Cristale Excellent!
> I have had other also that I thought were awful including the Flor de Farach and there is no way these things are worth the kind of money they bring but some of them are very good. *


CashCow, I want a tour of your humidors!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

That makes two of us.


u


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Fieldtrip to Gordon's humidor


----------



## mrs bi-polar (Jan 21, 2004)

I wanna go on the field trip! can I huh?


----------



## cashcow (Jul 12, 2003)

Let me know when you are in town. And for the Texas boys, bring Frank Seltzer with you.
Gordon


----------



## smokemifyagotem (Mar 12, 2003)

one word....Pinar. Anyone remember these pieces of cr*p?.....


----------



## cashcow (Jul 12, 2003)

At the risk of having my tastebuds exiled, I actually enjoyed some of the early Pinars, particularly the B's which were a 50% Nicaraguan blend and to which I was introduced by Binny Satin, one of the great guys who used to organize SoCal herfs.


----------

